# karcher k4 full control at homebase £75



## nac34 (May 4, 2006)

not posted on here for a while but seen this offer and thought a few people on here would like this

https://www.homebase.co.uk/karcher-k4-full-control-pressure-washer_p366367


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Got to be a pricing error, I wonder how many in store are actually this price.

I'll check later as my store has 2 apparently.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks too cheap. But if K4s have a cheap plastic pump head, there's no way I'd pay the list price, either. The absolute minimum there is aluminium, brass being better.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

picked mine up this morning 75 cant complain


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

At £75 can’t grumble. I picked up a C130 power grip for £90 the other day amazon deal of the day.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

6 near leeds if anyone interested

id have one but not travelling 90mins :-/


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

steve_07 said:


> At £75 can't grumble. I picked up a C130 power grip for £90 the other day amazon deal of the day.


Just seen that on hotukdeals but was too late.

Are there any other pressure washers around £100 worth considering over the K4?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

kingswood said:


> 6 near leeds if anyone interested
> 
> id have one but not travelling 90mins :-/


Just a heads up - apparently not, phoned them and they've no stock at all of Karcher as shutting down and been sent back...

Phoned Harrogate and got told only got a couple in at full price - none of the others !


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Olly1 said:


> Just seen that on hotukdeals but was too late.
> 
> Are there any other pressure washers around £100 worth considering over the K4?


The C130 and K4 are around the same level. You can pick up a C130 non power grip one for around £120 I believe.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

wish id picked up a few could have made me money back pretty easily


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Just been to Farnham . They've got loads .


----------



## nac34 (May 4, 2006)

in my local store ive just picked up a k7 compact for £100 

the k4 in the same store is £50


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

some crazy savings on things at Homebase at the mo


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> some crazy savings on things at Homebase at the mo


I was thinking that all the stores I'd been all look old and tired. I've just Googled and it seems they will be shutting many for a total rebrand.

I guess that's why stock will be going cheap.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

nac34 said:


> in my local store ive just picked up a k7 compact for £100
> 
> the k4 in the same store is £50


Whats your local store?

Just rang Walton and none left although a few West London stores have some.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

nac34 said:


> in my local store ive just picked up a k7 compact for £100
> 
> the k4 in the same store is £50


buy me one and post it please in the box as it is and i'll paypal you the money plus a bottle for xmas! :thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

nac34 said:


> in my local store ive just picked up a k7 compact for £100
> 
> the k4 in the same store is £50


I think your in Cardiff, right?


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

Says out of stock in every Homebase store in Wales full stop. Great


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Kerr said:


> I was thinking that all the stores I'd been all look old and tired. I've just Googled and it seems they will be shutting many for a total rebrand.
> 
> I guess that's why stock will be going cheap.


They've been planning this for the past year, due to reopen as a Bunnings store.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just picked up a k7 compact for £100 from Walton. Am having a good hunt around but looks like they only have the K4 compact left.


----------



## nac34 (May 4, 2006)

Olly1 said:


> Whats your local store?
> 
> Just rang Walton and none left although a few West London stores have some.


Local store is cardiff



kingswood said:


> buy me one and post it please in the box as it is and i'll paypal you the money plus a bottle for xmas! :thumb:


I actually bought 2 of them (one as a spare )



Olly1 said:


> I think your in Cardiff, right?


yes it is



dave- said:


> Says out of stock in every Homebase store in Wales full stop. Great


don't forget to ask about the one on display they selling these off too.
Cardiff store told me there was none in stock but went there anyway and come away with 2


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

About 15 K4’s at Wandsworth if it helps anyone.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Edinburgh Craigleith has a 3 K2 Full Control Home at £50

Decent bundle in the home package


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

What do you get in the “full control” vs the compact?

I bought an autobrite lance today and will get a new gun at some point.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Just at Homebase now, they can still order them in, not sure when it will be delivered but for that price I'm not gonna miss out on one 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Little bob (Sep 24, 2010)

Just picked one up from Halfords on a price match. You'll need to get an authorisation number for this from the head office as the branches seem very reluctant.


----------



## adders (Nov 9, 2006)

I bought 2, one for me and one for a mate who has since changed his mind!
If anyone want one and can collect from New Malden PM me


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

adders said:


> I bought 2, one for me and one for a mate who has since changed his mind!
> If anyone want one and can collect from New Malden PM me


Would have had this, but can't collect unfortunately as too far away...

Great gesture though


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Went to my local store an hour ago - none on the shelves, no sticker for the offer. K7 sticker was there, reduced to £100 but no stock. Lots of Bosch PWs available at around £60.

Asked the stunning girl on customer services about stock, to which she replied she could order the K4, but not the K7 - ca 1 week delivery .

So K4 Full control ordered and paid for - will collect after the hols as the store is near my office.

Looks like my 11yr old K2 is off to the recycling centre in the new year.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

percymon said:


> Went to my local store an hour ago - none on the shelves, no sticker for the offer. K7 sticker was there, reduced to £100 but no stock. Lots of Bosch PWs available at around £60.
> 
> Asked the stunning girl on customer services about stock, to which she replied she could order the K4, but not the K7 - ca 1 week delivery .
> 
> ...


Your lucky, our local one said couldn't order it...


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

percymon said:


> Went to my local store an hour ago - none on the shelves, no sticker for the offer. K7 sticker was there, reduced to £100 but no stock. Lots of Bosch PWs available at around £60.
> 
> Asked the stunning girl on customer services about stock, to which she replied she could order the K4, but not the K7 - ca 1 week delivery .
> 
> ...


It's what I've done should be ready for my new year detail 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmm, not heard from my local store yet - starting to wonder if they will actually get more units at the right price to fulfill orders taken by their stores. Perhaps time to call the local store.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

They couldn't get the K4 in the end, they gave me the K4 compact instead, still a saving as it was up for 115 and they honoured the original price I paid when I ordered it at 75 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I wonder if they got any of them ketter garden stores on offer, I havnt got a local store I can pop in to check.


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

Any of these offers still around ?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

bigbrizo said:


> Any of these offers still around ?


The link in post #1 no longer works and a general search shows no offers.
Maybe call a few local stores ?


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

I checked in local store last week and their distribution centre was showing 5 in stock but the store reckoned it was pointless ordering as it was probably a system error.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

BrummyPete said:


> They couldn't get the K4 in the end, they gave me the K4 compact instead, still a saving as it was up for 115 and they honoured the original price I paid when I ordered it at 75
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your update - not sure i want to accept a K4 compact, but will call in at lunchtime and see what they say.

Having said that other than the click n clean function (which i won't use) , and the fancier handle (which might be more prone to failure) the spec is the same - so in essence same cleaning power.

Edit - after visiting at lunchtime they are still saying they will honour my order, as the stock shows 15 at distribution centres and they expect a delivery this Friday - will give it another 7-8 days and see what happens. Worst case i get my money back and save up for a Kranzle lol!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I know when I went in and also phoned another store before Christmas- they told me they could not order one in...


----------



## bigbrizo (Oct 17, 2015)

shine247 said:


> The link in post #1 no longer works and a general search shows no offers.
> Maybe call a few local stores ?


Tried, no luck


----------

